# Stripers??



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2010)

Anybody ever smoke Stripers?
I like 'em fried, baked, and grilled, but I was just wondering if any of you guys ever smoked them.

My son's not home yet, but he sent me this picture from his I-phone. That's him and his 4 Stripers, caught today on his "trophy Pro". 








Thanks for lookin',
Bearcarver


----------



## jirodriguez (May 17, 2010)

Those are some nice looking fish for sure....... but how do they dance on the pole? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry havn't a clue on smoking those.


----------



## rbranstner (May 17, 2010)

Hmm maybe hot smoke them or more like grill them but you aren't going to get much smoke flavor as they will be done in no time. Maybe cold smoke them and then grill them if you want smoke on them. I have never eaten a striper but I don't think they are like salmon and have a nice fat content for smoking. Am I right???? I'm sure you will come up with something you have lots of Salmon smokes under you belt so I'm sure what ever you do it will be great.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2010)

Don't dance much---They normally make long hard runs. Very powerful fish.


BC


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2010)

Thanks RB,
They're pretty thick, but I don't think they have the oil content that the Salmon have. I'll probably fry or grill, unless I get someone here to tell me they found them to be good smoked. But then again, could it be time to experiment?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner (May 17, 2010)

Maybe cold smoke them for a while then turn on the heat and bring them up to 140 internal temp and eat them. Maybe only do a small batch to see how they turn out. You can't beat fried, grilled, or baked fish oh and don't forget boiled fish my family loves that.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2010)

LOL---I think I'm the only one in my family that ever boiled fish, but I like to boil chunks of some kinds of fish. Then dip them in melted butter----Kinda like a copy of the "Poor man's Lobster". I always loved Lobster, but rarely could afford it.

BC


----------



## rbranstner (May 17, 2010)

That is exactly what we call it "Pour Mans lobster".  We add a few bay leafs any spices you like all to the water and boil then dip in butter. Soooo goooood!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 17, 2010)

I've caught and eaten quite a few strippers and always enjoyed eating them .... especially when they are really fresh. I have usually fried them and absolutely love to eat them. I've never smoked them but I wouldn't be afraid to try. First, I'd brine the fillets and then smoke them similar to trout. I believe they would be fantastic. Hope it works out for you .... good eating!


----------



## hounds51 (May 18, 2010)

Heres a thread that may help you. Last year I was asking for help in smoking croakers. Well I brined them, cured them (the 6.25 went in the brine) and smoked them at about 100 degrees untill moist/dry. By the way the smoked croaker tasted great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=93737


----------



## eman (May 18, 2010)

Filet them off the back bone .take out the rib cage and leave the skin and scales on .
Grill till flakey on a good hot grill  scales down after seasoning and basteing w/ butter.
stripers on the half shell.


----------



## mossymo (May 18, 2010)

For the Poor Mans Lobster I like boiling them in Sprite.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2010)

That sounds very interesting----What does it do to the flavor---Not too sweet?

Bearcarver


----------



## hdsmoke (May 18, 2010)

Never smoked em...just fried.  And they were good.  Went to Cumberland striper fishing...hard fighting fish.  They are a hoot to catch!


----------



## fishwrestler (May 18, 2010)

We have boiled fish in 7-UP to get poor mans lobsters. It was the best. 
Nice Stripers by the way. 
Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for the suggestions:
I think it might be boiled, with maybe "Ginger ale???"-----Dipped in butter "Poor Man's Lobster".

And it depends on how much I get, but there might be some smoking experiments going on. Who knows, my kid might even fire up his MES 40, and experiment some on his own?


Thanks again guys,
Bearcarver


----------



## hookup (May 18, 2010)

I'm w/ eman.  Fillet and keep on the skin.

Marinate in your favorite one.

Then smoke until the meat flakes.

Or cut into cubes, add 1/2 enriched flour 1/2 white self rising cornmeal, salt, pepper, celery seeds to a plastic bag, shake the cubes and deep fry into fish nuggets.


----------



## jcurrier (May 18, 2010)

"I always loved Lobster, but rarely could afford it"

After reading the earlier post on what some of you are paying for Baby Backs- Lobster is cheaper here in Maine than BBs are elsewhere!  

Maine- Home of the -3-2-1 Lobster- Should I foil that?


----------



## shellbellc (May 18, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful smoked!  Last year a bunch of guys went out on a head boat (out of Jersey) and brought some stiper back for me and the hubby.  We just got done doing some smoked trout and ran back up to the house (we were at the VFW giving out samples) and put the striper on, no prep other than sprinkling on some spices.   Smoked over alder and cherry.  I put a garlicy mayo white sauce on them,  that I found at the store in the seafood area, towards the end of the smoke.  I just kept doing a flake test to check for doneness.  THey were excellent! Ran them back down to the VFW and they were wolfed down.  

BTW, this summer if you're son catches some big blue fish, you HAVE to try them smoked.  People bring them to us to smoke for them as this is the only way they like them anymore...they're really a strong tasting fish.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Shellbellc,
I think I'll take you up on the Bluefish when I get some, as that is one of the only fishes that I don't like any other way. Too strong---like you said!
My son says he'll be getting me more Stripers, so I'll probably do a smoke on the next ones too.

BC



Yeah---Cheap in Maine, but the price of gas is much too high for me to drive up there for Dinner!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC




Thanks HookUp,
But I got 3 nice fillets, and now I got that "Lobster" flavor in my mind. I think this batch is going to be ALL Poor Man's Lobster.

BC


----------



## mythmaster (May 18, 2010)

At least I'm not the only person that keeps reading that thread title as "Strippers", lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2010)

Duhhh, 
That went right over my head the first time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I related it to a fish making your fishing pole dance.
If my son caught a stripper, I don't think he'd bring me any of it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## diesel (May 18, 2010)

Nice looking fish.  I grew up on the Potomac river and ate them regularly.  I have never had them smoked.  I am not sure I could wait long enough for that type of prep.  Usually grill and eat.  But now you got me thinking.  Hey.. could grill some while I wait for another to smoke.  ummm...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2010)

OK Gang,
The Poor Man's Lobster won out!
Son gave me 3 nice fillets. I cut all of the red flesh out, and cut all of the rest into about 1" X 1" chunks. Had a little test this afternoon----Great!
Had a mess of it for Dinner with roasted potatoes. There's still enough for tomorrow too. Might throw some in the pan, after I take my eggs out in morning.

Boiled Ginger Ale & Old Bay-----Dropped the chunks in----took a few minutes----Done!


Thanks All,
Bearcarver.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 26, 2015)

Great thread Bear! And what catches your son had there! Impressive - as are all of his, as he's had some amazing fish!!!

In any event, glad to see this fun thread! So Very fun!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Great thread Bear! And what catches your son had there! Impressive - as are all of his, as he's had some amazing fish!!!
> 
> In any event, glad to see this fun thread! So Very fun!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


Thank You Leah!!

I didn't make anything fancy out of these, like you're so Great at, but I can remember it made a lot of Awesome Poor Man's Lobster!!

And Thanks for the Kind Words!

Bear


----------



## bear55 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bear,

Those are great fish.

Richard


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> Bear,
> 
> Those are great fish.
> 
> Richard


Thanks Richard!!

My Son hasn't been out again, since Sandy all but destroyed his Trophy Pro & parked her in a wooded area about 2 miles from her stall.

Bear


----------



## jcollins (Jul 29, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Richard!!
> 
> My Son hasn't been out again, since Sandy all but destroyed his Trophy Pro & parked her in a wooded area about 2 miles from her stall.
> 
> Bear


i hate to hear that about your sons boat i hope he had insurance on it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2015)

jcollins said:


> i hate to hear that about your sons boat i hope he had insurance on it!


Yes---He had good insurance on it.

He got $39,000 from them, which covered all the costs for what he wanted to fix, and kept him from losing a lot when he sold it.

I finally convinced him that he could pay for a lot of Charters for much less $$$ than it costs to own & use your own boat, especially when you live 2 hours from the water.

Bear


----------



## jcollins (Jul 29, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes---He had good insurance on it.
> 
> He got $39,000 from them, which covered all the costs for what he wanted to fix, and kept him from losing a lot when he sold it.
> 
> ...


cant argue with that logic... at least he didnt loose his ass on that deal


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2015)

jcollins said:


> cant argue with that logic... at least he didnt loose his ass on that deal


Yup!!!

Lately when he has time, they've been either going Fresh water fishing with his Bass-Boat, or one of their little Bass things with the seats & the built in trolling motor, but They haven't brought anything to the Old Man for awhile!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mummel (Jul 30, 2015)

I was going to say you guys have got to ask Leah. She's the guru when it comes to Stripers. Great fish! My best this year was 38inches from the surf but it's been a reeeeeallllllyyyy slow year again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2015)

Ask her what?


----------



## mummel (Jul 31, 2015)

How to cook Striper.  NM, 5 year old thread.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2015)

mummel said:


> How to cook Striper.  NM, 5 year old thread.


LOL---That's what I meant---After 5 years, I didn't have any more questions.

If I did, I would definitely ask Leah.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

